# Astro Flite..worth it?



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a chance to purchase this but, the guy wants $400.
Your thoughts on a fair offer. I'm thinking no more than $350...needs only new tires ...he says.
looks to be a 9 on the condition scale. Only seen this picture. long drive


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 10, 2012)

$350 does sound a lot better! These Spaceliner style bikes do seem to bring a fair amount on ebay, but only if they're really clean.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> $350 does sound a lot better! These Spaceliner style bikes do seem to bring a fair amount on ebay, but only if they're really clean.




Still needs tires though. Getting closer to that $400 again, then there's fuel. Just tooooo pricey
it is real clean though. I know I need to wait but, its what I've been looking for.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 10, 2012)

*Hi jd56*

Hey jd,
   For that bike, $350.00 would be a fair deal, $300.00 would be even better. It sounds like a lot now, but not having to restore anything
is a blessing. When you start restoring, the price will quickly exceed the $350.00.
 Also, tires are cheap. It's your call, but bikes in this condition don't seem to come around that often
anymore.
                Good luck.........................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey jd,
> For that bike, $350.00 would be a fair deal, $300.00 would be even better. It sounds like a lot now, but not having to restore anything
> is a blessing. When you start restoring, the price will quickly exceed the $350.00.
> Also, tires are cheap. It's your call, but bikes in this condition don't seem to come around that often
> ...




It's such a sweet looking bike. the pros and cons on the buy are:
Cons:
1)cost / over retail / wont waiver on the price from $400
2)tire costs
3)fuel
4)hard to find
Pros:
1)Excellent Condition (9)/ restoration is minimal
2)Everything is/looks original
3)What I want as my last purchase for a while
4) It's for pleasure not resale...yet
5) Investment sometime down the road.

We'll see, I'll probably wait on it, you never know. then finding one like this in this condition just doesn't happen.
I can afford it today but, surely not tomorrow. decissions decissions.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 17, 2012)

I was present when the Lady brought that bike to Gary. Gary pass way in October. It was in her basment for lots of years. It is a really nice pieace of equipment.
 Glad you got it. JD
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2012)

*thanks mitch*

Thanks for helping me. He wouldn't come off that high dollar by much. 
Now I have two astrosflites.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Thanks for helping me. He wouldn't come off that high dollar by much.
> Now I have two astrosflites.




Mitch....let me know when you will be stopping in to see the bikeshop again. It's a good ways from me and I bought the arrow head seat he has and need to pay for it and pick it up. Let me know if you can help me on the pickup.
If not I may just cc the payment and have him ship it to me.


----------

